# Front and Rear Anti Roll Bars



## Ryan_TT (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Chaps,
Unfortunately its time for me to bite the biscuit and replace my creaking front and rear anti roll bars on my TT. Ive been through some of the threads on this topic already but i just wanted to make sure i get things clear. Ive had a quote off Audi for a ridiculous sum of money to do the job, however Im lucky to have a mate with a garage so im going to do it myself on a ramp. Am i right in thinking I need to replace the Bar, Bushes and Clamps front and rear? Does anyone have the relevent part numbers? Should I get the parts from Audi? I know you can upgrade to a larger dia bar but im not too fussed about this. Has anyone undertaken the job and is it going to be a mega headache? 
Thanks Guys in advance for the help, really appreciate your time.
Ryan


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

You would need new bushes for a start, why do you want new bars? are they cracked? Where are you in the country? I recently sorted my mate's front ARB bushes out for him with new bushes and some stainless steel jubilee clips to replace the original broken plastic sleeves.

Rhys. 8)


----------



## Ryan_TT (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, my front and rear ARB's are creaking when I go over bumps, when I went into Audi they said that the collars had broken (apparantly common faults) and so I needed new front and rear ARB's with all the relevent bushes etc. Quoted around £800ish for all in eekkkkkk. I asked if I could just replace the bushes but apparantly they said they were an integral part of the bar, does that make sense?
P.S Im in Essex.
Ryan


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

It is true that the bars have plastic sleeves and when they crack then its time to replace. When you replace them you will need to do the bushes, doing the clamps is a nice to, I didn't but you can if you want to.

£800 is way over the top, if you own some spanners do it your self, the rear is so easy you can't believe it. The fron t a little trickier but take your tie and have some spare sockets and follow the guide on wak's site and you'll be fine. Parts should cost aroun £150 all in.

John


----------



## Ryan_TT (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi, Thanks guys for the advice, so I do have to replace the bars as well as bushes etc. Thought that Audi may have been having me on for a moment then as I know on the other cars ive owned when its comes to the ARBs its just the bushed that usually need replacing and not the whole thing! I saw this kit advertised and thought it seemed pritty reasonable!
http://www.europerformance.co.uk/pages/ ... ct=3888471


----------



## mrcee (Mar 20, 2008)

its an opportunity for defcons and r32 :lol:


----------



## Ryan_TT (Oct 20, 2008)

Is there a better complete kit I can purchase, im after a simple kit soloution so as I can make sure I get everything I will need in one swoop, my budget isnt very high however!


----------



## J2D (Feb 25, 2008)

denTTed said:


> It is true that the bars have plastic sleeves and when they crack then its time to replace.
> 
> John


My fronts are the same, will this fail an MOT?

Cheers
John


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Let me just clear this up, if the plastic sleeves fail, which is a dead cert on older MK1's, you don't have to replace the bar (unless the bar itself has cracked). If you are on a tight budget, buy a pair of new bushes with the 20 mm internal diameter, see this link http://www.vwspares.co.uk/product_info. ... cts_id=258 and also a pair of stainless hose clips see this link http://www.lawson-his.co.uk/scripts/det ... duct=30063

This is all you need to sort out the front bar, all you do is remove the old bushes (one side at a time), remove the remaining bits of plastic sleeving, clean the bar off and squeeze in the new smaller diameter bush, the hose clips are then placed tightly on the bar touching the outside edge of the bush, this is to stop the bar sliding laterally through the bush. It is a straight forward job, did my mates TT the other day and he's had no noises since.

As for the rear, you could upgrade the bar to the VW Golf 4motion one, this is a few mm thicker and a little stiffer and is quite cheap from VW, just re-use your original bushes on this bar and you will be fine.
I did the 4motion rear bar mod on my old 225 and it was a nice little upgrade and reduced a bit of understeer.

The above info is correct as I have done these jobs myself more than once, and it is also the lowest costing option.

If however you have a spare few hundred quid, you could always go down the R32 front and rear bar upgrade.

The choice is yours.

Rhys. 8)


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

that eibach kit looks like a good deal
i would upgrade if your going to change the bars
no point changing things round back to stock driveability


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

Anyone have the part number for the Golf 4 Motion front and rear ARB? I may as well change these as they look a little tired - 11 years old. Seems like the 4 motion ones are a sensible upgrade


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

911F said:


> Anyone have the part number for the Golf 4 Motion front and rear ARB? I may as well change these as they look a little tired - 11 years old. Seems like the 4 motion ones are a sensible upgrade


Iirc your new 3.2 will have 21mm front and 16mm rear so watch out you don't get the same again lol. R32 will be thicker if that's what you need.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

dogsoldier20 said:


> Let me just clear this up, if the plastic sleeves fail, which is a dead cert on older MK1's, you don't have to replace the bar (unless the bar itself has cracked). If you are on a tight budget, buy a pair of new bushes with the 20 mm internal diameter, see this link http://www.vwspares.co.uk/product_info. ... cts_id=258 and also a pair of stainless hose clips see this link http://www.lawson-his.co.uk/scripts/det ... duct=30063
> 
> This is all you need to sort out the front bar, all you do is remove the old bushes (one side at a time), remove the remaining bits of plastic sleeving, clean the bar off and squeeze in the new smaller diameter bush, the hose clips are then placed tightly on the bar touching the outside edge of the bush, this is to stop the bar sliding laterally through the bush. It is a straight forward job, did my mates TT the other day and he's had no noises since.
> 
> ...


That's right. See our knowledge base for similar information. For cracked sleeves, just remove, clean and use 20 mm front bushes and stainless Jubilee clips to stop it wandering. Passes MOTs.

Rear upgrade to 16 mm Golf 4-motion ARB from 14 mm gives less grip to the rear so less understeer oriented vehicle result.

If you thicken the front you will get less front roll but also less front grip which show up at roundabouts.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

seen an article, not sure if it was on here or just google it, you can buy spilt clamp's on amazon, they're a lot neater than jubilee clip's, or you could just spray the bush's with grease, that'll stop them creaking,


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> seen an article, not sure if it was on here or just google it, you can buy spilt clamp's on amazon, they're a lot neater than jubilee clip's, or you could just spray the bush's with grease, that'll stop them creaking,


If you mean standard split collars I've been down that road. If you try to fit them to the outside of the bush the sub frame gets in the way and only allows a maximum thickness of 4 mm. A standard 20 mm ID collar is 40 mm outside diameter and therefore 10 mm thick and too thick.










I've tried to find thin ones and even to machine down samples I've bought but too much metal needs to be removed which cuts into the screws. I did think that a 20 mm diameter 4 mm thick wall tube could be split and clamped by a 28 mm split collar set further out but by then it was getting too complicated and the Jubilee clip went on and has served well for years.


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,

So I have noticed the creaking from the rear of the car - its almost constant, and noticeable at slow speeds.

I have pushed down on the front of the car - no noise, but when I push down both rear sides, it creaks - as mentioned about - sounds like an old mattress.

I have axle stands and a good jack, so happy to do it myself.

Does anyone know what parts I need - and what what the part numbers are?

Many thanks


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Rear arb 1J0511409G
Bushes 8D0511327C
TPS price just over a year ago when I did mine was £57.84 fir the arb and £4.91 per bush. That was for an 03 225 TTR


----------



## 911F (Nov 9, 2016)

Thank you for the reply - sorry forgot to add its a 3.2 DSG Coupe, I'm sure the ARB is thicker on the coupe?


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

From memory I think I have a 21mm front and 16mm rear on mine but always best to have a measure to see what you have


----------

